# defrosting



## Zedda (Mar 12, 2006)

what would you ghuys say is the best way of defrosting mice, I've been having some trouble getting them right :?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I just put mine in a bag and then into warm water for a few minutes.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I let mine defrost normaly.. then once fully defrosted I put them in a bag in hot water to warm up before feeding.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

3 to 4 hours at room temp then quick dip in hot water to warm up


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

My easy way which does defrost them is put cold water in a mug and put the mouse in... boil a kettle and put a little bit of that in the cup and the mouse is defrosted and ready to eat.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

i take them out before i go to bed and leave them to defrost at room temp over night then feed when i get up in the morning.


----------



## Zedda (Mar 12, 2006)

but if they wait too long they will start to decompose, and fill up with gas :? had that happen to me a couple of times and when he tried to constrict them they burst open, blood and bad smell :?


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

well yeah, if you leave them out too long, and somewhere too warm,they will start to go off, but i don't go to bed till very late, so it works out ok, plus the fact i take out 30 mice at a time, so when they're all in a bag together they take a while to defrost


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

I leave mine ontop of my 2 ft viv on kitchen roll, 1-2 hours for a fuzzy and about 3-4 hours for medium/large mice. Then hold them under the spot light in the tank for a min to warm up the heads of the mice for the royals, I dont bother doing that on fuzzys for the corn snake.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i defrost mine in warm water. i like to think of it as a bit fresher when i feed then but it probably isnt. They dont take to long in warm water and i just wobble them about to check there are no frosty bits.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I defrost mine like Blazey


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Having never kept a snake or a lizard that could eat pinkies before I have never handled this situation, its odd, i was planning on askin this question as we wana start offerin them to our beardies and ofcourse our bosc will be here in a few days so..id like to not have to touch it when its defrosted.. so u think if i put it in hotish water for 2 mins and then if the water is still hot or warm its prolly done but if the waters very cold i change the water and wait another min? thast what i do with frozen veg anyway dont much fancy prodding a dead mouse about to check its thawed.. eew.

Dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a mug and put half cold water out the tap in and then boil the kettle and put the rest boiled water...does it nice and easily.. a few of my snakes won't take those though so i let them naturally defrost then.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

DEANandTRESE said:


> Having never kept a snake or a lizard that could eat pinkies before I have never handled this situation, its odd, i was planning on askin this question as we wana start offerin them to our beardies and ofcourse our bosc will be here in a few days so..id like to not have to touch it when its defrosted.. so u think if i put it in hotish water for 2 mins and then if the water is still hot or warm its prolly done but if the waters very cold i change the water and wait another min? thast what i do with frozen veg anyway dont much fancy prodding a dead mouse about to check its thawed.. eew.
> 
> Dean


Put it in a plastic bag and check it through that rather than touching directly :wink:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'm no expert, but was warned by friends at colege who keep snakes never to defrost mice in hot water as it can cause some sort of disease :? the mouse also gets substrate stuck to the it doesn't it !


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No idea about the disease but substrate doesn;'t get stuck when you feed in a seperate container without substrate in


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Don eats from a cat/dog dish so nothing gets on it. He doesn't mind if a little soil gets on them but he wont touch them if too much gets on them so i wash them down again. I pick my mice up by the tails once they're defrosted but they dont bother me so i wiggle them anyways to check their bellies and everything are ok. squidgy mice


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I'm no expert, but was warned by friends at colege who keep snakes never to defrost mice in hot water as it can cause some sort of disease :? the mouse also gets substrate stuck to the it doesn't it !


Thats kinda why i asked, i know with "meat" you shouldnt defrost it quickly..however i think thats cos the bacteria will start replicating etc but if its to be consumed almost right away i think its fine, just couldnt keep it in the fridge for a day or anything...

Dean


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

NNY said:


> I use a mug and put half cold water out the tap in and then boil the kettle and put the rest boiled water...does it nice and easily.. a few of my snakes won't take those though so i let them naturally defrost then.


just don't forget to add the cold water - KABOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah im not as stupid as you mate :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

oops! lol


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

I tend to defrost mine over night in the cool garage. I sometimes use hot water if i forget, just give them a good squeeze all around to make sure totallt defrosted and dry so nothing gets stuck to it, don't rub too hard though cos' the skin can comeoff ...lol


----------



## Zedda (Mar 12, 2006)

animal mad said:


> don't rub too hard though cos' the skin can comeoff ...lol


ewwww


----------

